# blue LED lights on motorcycle



## ib6ub9ma (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello to all of you police officers, 

according to everything I have read and seen here regarding this you all state that you will pull over and ticket someone for having these one while operation on the road. I looked up the MGL 90 sec 7 and CMR 540 on this and was very confused in what it was saying. 

So i made a phone call to the Mass RMV inspection division in Boston. Phone # 617-351-9345.

They have clarified this for me. And stated that has long has these lights are not flashing, oslighting, or strobes.
That they are completely legal. These lights are considered accent/clearance lights just like on a Tractor trailer.

Feedback is requested on this


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

In my unhumble opinion, you are asking for trouble. Stick to amber or red (to the rear). But hey, don't take my word for it. Let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

blue or red lights facing forward need a permit period! courts have backed this up.


----------



## ib6ub9ma (Aug 21, 2008)

actilully i know who i talked to and she has a very high position there. my father used to work at this division and gave me his old bosses direct phone# that i would not post due to reasons you would all have to understand. but they are the Director of the dept. so i would think that this person understands this law.


----------



## ib6ub9ma (Aug 21, 2008)

they are not forward facing lights just lights that are in behind the front ferring and subframe, also on the rear swing arm to ligt up the rear tire.


----------



## ib6ub9ma (Aug 21, 2008)

my lights do not face forward. and also the person i spoke with at the RMV is a director that has been working there for 15 years plus.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

You are always on thin ice adding ANY aftermarket lighting..I wouldn't suggest it because you'll never be right....and I know when I bought MY Harley it didn't have blue lights on it....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Prolly wears assless chaps and carries a purse too....


----------



## ib6ub9ma (Aug 21, 2008)

so far this has proved to me that most of you are a bunch of .... i am only trying to be in my legal rights and see what you think... evenditlly you all have the i.q's of a 10 year old based on the fact of some of these replies so far. i have gotten a copy of a letter from the RMV stating that these are legal the way they are displaied on the bike so i welcome any tickets that i could possible get over this, the courts cant argue with that and all of you officers that think there gonna boost the ticket ammounts due to this will be saidly awakened.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I am just posting to get a thanks...:thumbup:


----------



## Banshees'Will (Feb 10, 2006)

Them by all means, come to LawTown


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey DOUCHE.......... If you can afford to miss time from Cuntbag High every week to go to court, keep flossing your stunner bike with your blue LEDs. Instead of bringing your letter to court, maybe you can bring the lady who you cant identify with you and she can tell the judge how to do HIS job just as you have done with US. Maybe she is cool enough to tell you what OSCILLATION is. Have fun lenghtening your KQ. See you around the mall. You probably chill with your crooked baseball cap wearing homies in my food court.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you are going to come on to this website and accuse us of having the I.Q. of a ten year old do me one favor. LEARN HOW TO SPELL DIPLAYED CORRECTLY, otherwise you look like a fool, or maybe a fool that I will soon be pulling over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Barbrady said:


> I am just posting to get a thanks..:thumbup:


hahahahahahaaa.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

ib6ub9ma said:


> so far this has proved to me that most of you are a bunch of .... i am only trying to be in my legal rights and see what you think... evenditlly you all have the i.q's of a 10 year old based on the fact of some of these replies so far. i have gotten a copy of a letter from the RMV stating that these are legal the way they are displaied on the bike so i welcome any tickets that i could possible get over this, the courts cant argue with that and all of you officers that think there gonna boost the ticket ammounts due to this will be saidly awakened.


That's just inviting a flaming dude, but hey, I tried to help. I've known a few guys to cite for the illegal display of the blue light. I usually cite for the CMR. Specifically 540CMR22.07 "Non-complaint aftermarket lighting".

This covers the ricer neon, LED, whatever you want to light your ride up with. Basically, if it didn't come from the factory that way, it's non compliant. If you still insist on installing these, why not have a cut off switch and while you are parked displaying your motorcycle, turn them on?

It doesn't matter what the lady from the RMV says, it's individual officer interpretation. By the time you fight the tickets you are sure to get, you'll have wasted more time in court than anything else. This is likely the least problematic response you'll get on this thread fella.

**EDIT** While I was typing this out, you did get flamed. toldja


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It never fails.
The question is asked and answered, but when the answer doesn't suit them they start an argument.

If learning the hard way is your goal IB6, your on the right path.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Methinks this smells like a well-crafted troll. 10/100


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I have a fairly good idea who you spoke to. This is the same section within the RMV that asked _me_ to review _their_ info. guide to lights (red, blue, amber, after market, et al) a few years ago. It was then sent back with questions, corrections, etc.

I dont know it all. But I know this.

Claiming to be told such and such regarding lights displayed, by the RMV, was tried and failed at an appeal before a single Justice in District Court several years ago. When the claim was raised during the hearing, the Judge granted me a short recess to call the RMV. Within 20 minutes I had 2 letters from the same section and RMV General Counsel contradicting the violator's claim. Responsible.

It was tried again a few times since with the same failure.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

When you get cited for the lights have your buddy from RMV come in and testify in court. I'm sure with her high position and your conections with the RMV they will probably have the officer pay the ticket. Oh ya, if the officer, writing you, doesn't have his hat on the ticket is NO GOOD. Just throw it back in his face.
:jestera:


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

You arent allowed to have ANY blue lights on the exterior of your vehicle. Doesnt matter what direction it's facing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

USMCTrooper said:


> I have a fairly good idea who you spoke to. This is the same section within the RMV that asked _me_ to review _their_ info. guide to lights (red, blue, amber, after market, et al) a few years ago. It was then sent back with questions, corrections, etc.
> 
> I dont know it all. But I know this.
> 
> ...


I knew it was only a matter of time before you piped in..... I still have that info you faxed me years back if you ever need it. I'm a packrat. LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

hahahahahahahaa Wolfman. Stop acting 10 years old.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

empty cee, his pappy only cleaned the head at the RMV................. like his kid, he doesn't know anything either


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

ib6ub9ma said:


> so far this has proved to me that most of you are a bunch of .... i am only trying to be in my legal rights and see what you think... evenditlly you all have the i.q's of a 10 year old based on the fact of some of these replies so far. i have gotten a copy of a letter from the RMV stating that these are legal the way they are displaied on the bike so i welcome any tickets that i could possible get over this, the courts cant argue with that and all of you officers that think there gonna boost the ticket ammounts due to this will be saidly awakened.


Yea, fuck you. Make sure you come back here and let us know when you are found responsible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

ib6ub9ma said:


> Hello to all of you police officers,
> 
> according to everything I have read and seen here regarding this you all state that you will pull over and ticket someone for having these one while operation on the road. I looked up the MGL 90 sec 7 and CMR 540 on this and was very confused in what it was saying.
> 
> ...


This is my 'I give a shit' cup.

l__l

Notice it's empty.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

ib6ub9ma said:


> so far this has proved to me that most of you are a bunch of .... i am only trying to be in my legal rights and see what you think... evenditlly you all have the i.q's of a 10 year old based on the fact of some of these replies so far. i have gotten a copy of a letter from the RMV stating that these are legal the way they are displaied on the bike so i welcome any tickets that i could possible get over this, the courts cant argue with that and all of you officers that think there gonna boost the ticket ammounts due to this will be saidly awakened.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

ib6ub9ma said:


> so far this has proved to me that most of you are a bunch of .... i am only trying to be in my legal rights and see what you think... evenditlly you all have the i.q's of a 10 year old based on the fact of some of these replies so far. i have gotten a copy of a letter from the RMV stating that these are legal the way they are displaied on the bike so i welcome any tickets that i could possible get over this, the courts cant argue with that and all of you officers that think there gonna boost the ticket ammounts due to this will be saidly awakened.


Now I call bullshit.

Tell us who you spoke to, or scan that letter and show it to us, or just go away.

If you were so sure of yourself, you wouldn't need to ask a bunch of...


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.protrade.com/profile/MyPROTRADE.html?sp=KBI84901949

Go get em' guys ! I'm sure there is more out there.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

GeepNutt said:


> http://www.protrade.com/profile/MyPROTRADE.html?sp=KBI84901949
> 
> Go get em' guys ! I'm sure there is more out there.


Good catch GeepNutt!

Uh oh Mike Rooney, looks like the gig is up! Or you'll be handed a few gigs!


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*i have gotten a copy of a letter from the RMV stating that these are legal the way they are displaied on the bike so i welcome any tickets that i could possible get over this, the courts cant argue with that and all of you officers that think there gonna boost the ticket ammounts due to this will be saidly awakened.*

You SOOOO underestimate us....and the power of our pens Mr.69 (great name by the way). You see, me and my 10 year old intellect is veryy vindictive...and seeing as how you chose to piss on the boots of me and other 10 year olds who offered you an honest answer hows this strike you...because I am assuming you're swinging your leg over a rice rocket with one of those retardedly long swingarms on the back...try this on with your big boy pants....

You get stopped by police because of aftermarket lights that are illegally displayed...said officer/trooper inspects your bike....you show your letter...challenge him to write you the ticket....now if it is meeee....

I call for a tow for your bike for couple reasons...one being this extra long swingarm is not factory spec'ed out and affects the center of gravity/height/length and therefore makes this bike unsafe to operate on a public way....now you'll argue you purchased it in MA and was professionally installed which I would counter with window tint is sold in MA that is illegal everyday...sometimes professionally installed illegally...then I'll move onto the other 500 things I generally give guys a pass on with a verbal warning....either way I'll bethe one laughing while one of my local greasemokeys has your bike swinging and banging off the back of his truck while you cry....
Then I'll head over to garage that did inspection on your bike ....make sure they know who I stopped...notify the RMV and Compliance section troopers that they may want to audit this inspection station...
Yup....keep pissing in our Cheerios....leave blue lights to police cars


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

5-0 said:


> This is my 'I give a shit' cup.
> 
> l__l
> 
> Notice it's empty.


It wouldn't be empty if there were two girls with that one cup!


----------



## TheKid (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not going to give the English lesson here, but I do believe displayed is spelled like that not displaied.....at any rate if I see those blueys in my town..your getting a money fine


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Cuz, somebody got to pay the light bill..


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

I don't see what the problem is.
My bike came stock with blue led's.

They tell me when the high beams are on.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine to..but I took them off after you guys made such a big deal out of it...


----------

